
IBM goes all-in on blockchain: Launches app-making ecosystem - miraj
http://venturebeat.com/2016/12/06/ibm-goes-all-in-on-blockchain-launches-app-making-ecosystem/
======
douche
IBM, all-in on the hype-train of the week, per the usual.

